# hi, cat and i are moving



## kater (Nov 7, 2011)

hi, 48yo german guy here, living in colorado.
had cats since i'm 18yo. 
most of my cats could go in and out at any time.
now i'm moving from a nice and quiet place in the country into the city and wanted to see what other think is best for the girl. leave her here or take here along. more details once i can post.
thanks


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello and welcome, I hope you take her with you, I couldn't leave mine.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I hope you don't mean you would move and just leave your cat behind?? I definitely couldn't agree with or understand that.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Take her with you or find her a good home.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Kater! 
Are you actually wondering how she might adjust to city living??
I would take her with me and turn her into indoor only...yes she would probably complain for awhile! Get her a nice cat tree to call her own, by a window to watch the world go by and do lots of scheduled play times...
She would probably adjust quicker than you think!!
And she'd be so much happier getting to stay with you!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello  if she's not microchipped already, I'd suggest getting it done before you move. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kater (Nov 7, 2011)

hi, thanks for your feedback.
here are more details..:
my 4yo girl is outside at least half the day, every day. she enjoys having the cat door, no other cats in the immediate neighborhood, plenty of trees, bushes, open fields and a friendly dog from the neighbor who keeps the coyote away.
at the place in denver she could go outside but it has lots of traffic, so i think i'd better keep her inside - if i'm gonna take her along.
she is a very shy girl and won't let any stranger (including my next door neighbor with the dog) come near her. so, if i'd leave her here, she won't have anybody to snuggle with. on the other side - my neighbor would take care of feeding her and providing her with a place in his shed. she would also be able to keep roaming outside in the habitat she is used to while being very safe.
so you would take here along and make her an indoor cat? i'm just trying to figure what is best for HER.
thanks again,
a.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I would definitely take her along and make her an inside only cat! 
My Mocha was a total indoor cat; she had no problems with that and, if she ever went outside, it was with me right by her side or she wouldn't go. 
Cats do just fine with moving and it doesn't take long to train them for indoor only. Leaving her behind with a neighbour she isn't comfortable with is not in her best interest...if she snggles with you, she is attached to you.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

4 yr old. Had her since she was a kitten? She knew you enough to always want to come back in that cat door. And, not just for the food. Will you own or rent? Will the house have porches? 4 season?

I am going to teach my new cat to be on a harness outside come spring. Kermit 12, has been out with me for several years, and Marble a stray two years ago did will last summer on a leash but she wants to roam more than Kermit but both like to lounge in the sun. Either Marble or Annie will join me and Kermit.

Also, since mine are always indoor, I installed two metal medium size pet kennels in my porch windows. They spend a lot of time in them during the summer and Marble will even go to the one on the south side in the cold (not bitter cold..I won't let her out in that) to get some sun and view. Then she comes in to warm her toes in my lap.

I hope you can find ways to lessen the stress on her.....and I think pets adjust to large changes as long as there is a trusted 'friend' to
help.

What if the attachment is strong? She might decide to come looking for you. That could be fatal.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Jan 3, 2014)

Take the cat with you!


----------



## kater (Nov 7, 2011)

alright, that looks pretty unanimous. i take her along 
thanks again


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kater, after you've moved and settled 
in...
We'll still be here for you to help with any questions! !
Please keep us posted!


----------



## kater (Nov 7, 2011)

i will, thank you


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

good decision. My best to you both. I don't think you will regret it. Post back with progress reports. It is nice to hear about how a cat will adjust to such a change.


----------

